# Avalanche cartidges for Single crowns!



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

OK so single crown fork guys the Avalanche cartridges are being fitted into single crowns now so mini DHFs...
The weigt added 6 ozs to the 66 but also went from 245ccs to 50ccs in theleft leg so its just a lubricated leg now and so the weight is a push now...

Marzcchi 66s are ready to roll and the Totems are being worked on as well as 36s and the 40s also in progress...
Review shortly to follow

They have a shortened rod so if you decide to go to a dual crown you order a longer rod and the adapter kit it fits right into your other fork as well..

The same cartirdge as the dual crown forks and has HYDRAULIC bottom out as well.... HUGE plus...

Cartridges, there will be 3 lengths:
203mm version (in 66 210ccs damp leg and 50ccs non damper side)
180mm version
160mm version

They are all the same as far as internals, speed sensative etc... YOU WILL be able to retrofit them to other forks by ordering a longer rod and tube if you have the 180mm version or 160 you can go up or down then get the adapter kit OR you can do like I did and get a 203mm version with a shorter rod so all I have to do is swap it to a dial crown and order a longer rod.
Either way Craig has made this totally interchangeable and with just a little more you CAN retrofit it to other forks as well so theres no need to sell it off if you decide you want a different fork chassis or you destroy your chassis.

*Marzocchi 66 2011 CHASIS*









*Avalanche 66 Cartridge*









*Oil lock ring from Avalanche make sure tapered side is down*









*2011 MArzocci 66 lowers slotted bushings*









*Golden Spectro 85/150 cartridge fluid 200-210ccs for cart side and 50ccs for non cart side*









*210ccs so 200-205 after rest is left in container*









*Compression knob*









*Installed*









*2011 66 with AVY cart*



























And the parts that came out. These will retrofit the knobs as well for the adjusters and hopefully a replacement cap for the other lower leg to get rid of the rock nipple sitting there...









*INITIAL setup and pics: *Going to do some stair 
Ordered a 2011 (platinum ) chasis it will be here monday so till then Ill rock the 09

Tips: First off the adjuster nut does not come close to hitting frame, when installed take Avy adapter back it off so its open push down fork 1-2"s hold it then rethread adpater back in when its tight then let nack up it gets rid of any air in there ion the single crown stuff... Also the air assist Im running 2-3 psi for preload with a yellow spring 238lbs...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Ordered a 2011 (platinum ) chasis it will be here monday so till then Ill rock the 09

Tips: First off the adjuster nut does not come close to hitting frame, when installed take Avy adapter back it off so its open push down fork 1-2"s hold it then rethread adpater back in when its tight then let nack up it gets rid of any air in there ion the single crown stuff... Also the air assist Im running 2-3 psi for preload with a yellow spring 238lbs...


































There would have been better pics but no one else wanted to do a night ride in the rain :thumbsup: so just a couple of pics...

OK went out and got a ride in tonight Night DH not too bad... Actually its rained all day and drizzling while I rode. Good ride fork performed flawless off the drops and berms/rocks. Forgot how nimble a single crown is almost got a bit outa control a time or two, went to muscle it and realized a steeper and shorter (HA/fork) is faster on response... LMAO what a rush...

I thought the comp was a bit soft till I opened it up through the rocks and it handled perfectly. It did not ramp and pack trying to throw me forward it soaked it up controlled and the tire stayed WELL placed and tracked. The rebound is good but Im going to up it a bit (SHIMZ ) and ELIMINATE the air assist and add nylon washers (spacers) to preload the spring Im not a huge fan the ramp up the air chamber adds...
I like Night DH because you cant see whats coming very well and your forced to stay in an attack position while hoping for the best sometimes, you have to really rely on suspension to assist you incase of bad choices.. (that and a death grip while being layed back )
it had incredible small bump and mid size hits (7-10" rocks) it mowed over no big deal. It handled navigating up and over rocks and rock gardens really well, theres a definite difference between a dual and single as far as feeling... Or atleast there has been for me, sinles are always a bit more progressive and I run duals a bit more linear.

So I am going to add a smidge more rebound to it and I think Im leaving the comp alone... Its always abit hard for me because they behave so differently to begin with...



















Heres a couple of OWLS in the tree, Im not camera literate so the shot is grainy I should have slowed the shuuter speed...


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

My older 36 Float is drooling...


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

I've been wondering if anyone would offer up a rework for the Totem. Cool! I am game.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Im pretty anxious to take it out and dial it in this weekend... the totem will be sick with the big stanchions etc.... should be sweet combo...


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

You made my year. My Jedi just arrived yesterday and as you know I have been debating which fork to go with. Single crown is my preference but this just seals the deal.

Not to be lazy but can you give me some contact info so I can get in touch with Craig and start asking about supplying internationaly.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

50mL of oil? 
Sounds like an low amount for an open bath cart (unless of course im wrong, in which case please correct me)

How much will these babies retail for, and does Avalanche ship international?


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Also will these fit into 2007 66's?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

So how much?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Www.avalanchedownhillracing.com
860-537-4306


----------



## beefmagic (Sep 17, 2005)

wow. been waiting for this! Wondering if it will fit an '06 marz 66sl since it is air and can reduce its travel. Or is this for 180mm 66's only?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

180s for now but being he has adapters for the 35mm 888s its a possability hes working on. 
Travel being reduced or sitting lower on hte rod isnt such an issue as its speed senasative not position so it doesnt really matter where on the shaft it is...
I will have more info, the lyric and older 66s would be good additions as is the totem and the 36s ...


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

juan pablo said:


> You made my year. My Jedi just arrived yesterday and as you know I have been debating which fork to go with. Single crown is my preference but this just seals the deal.
> 
> Not to be lazy but can you give me some contact info so I can get in touch with Craig and start asking about supplying internationaly.


Killer upgrade. Have to hit craig up about a fork to test. John? is that you. If so all look good?


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

ianjenn said:


> Killer upgrade. Have to hit craig up about a fork to test. John? is that you. If so all look good?


Yup, just sent you an email. Frame arrived and looks insane. This avy cartridge and sorted out my fork issues completey. Now I just have to wait a few weeks to build it up.:madman:


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> Www.avalanchedownhillracing.com
> 860-537-4306


Cheers BC and if Craig wasnt busy enough before he will be now:thumbsup:


----------



## gladegp (Aug 21, 2007)

We want them for RS Domain 180mm! That would be a bargain!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

gladegp said:


> We want them for RS Domain 180mm! That would be a bargain!


word.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Would this work with a White Bros Fluid 150 29er fork. That would be great


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

Relay to craig a request to see if a 36 kit that would extend travel would be an option. I've got a float, and the other side could easily be reworked. Hell, the extra 10mm even could help with the ridiculous ramp up.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

junktrunk said:


> Relay to craig a request to see if a 36 kit that would extend travel would be an option. I've got a float, and the other side could easily be reworked. Hell, the extra 10mm even could help with the ridiculous ramp up.


Hes working on a (for single crown) older 36 new 180mm 36, totem and apparently I need to see if lyriks are similair enough as well.. Ill relay the info on the lyrks to im as well.

The 35mm older 66s should work I know its being addressed to see and as far as a 36 ramping up if you have the cart its smooth throughout and it will have a hydraulic bottom out so you could keep less air in the fork and have him do a mid speed valve kit to run it plush and avoid dive at the same time on jumps, braking etc...


----------



## dngr (Jul 26, 2009)

Any more information on the totem? I've got an '08 solo air..


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

dowst said:


> So how much?


$299 for the kit + $89 for the adapter, total $388 + shipping.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

dngr said:


> Any more information on the totem? I've got an '08 solo air..


Not yet they are being looked at and Craig is by no means a slacker... Hes rocking full speed so it will literally transpire ASAP or as soon as he finds what the best way to do it is...:thumbsup:


----------



## toowacky (May 24, 2005)

gladegp said:


> We want them for RS Domain 180mm! That would be a bargain!





CharacterZero said:


> word.


ditto


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

*Which one guys LYRIC or DOMAIN!!!!!!!!*

Whats the difference between the 2... , how are they compared to a TOTEM????? Stanchions chasis etc?????

Edited: Just searched
OK so its Rockshoxs answer to the 36 apparently or in that arena...


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

Would make more sense to make it for the 180mm domain. He would just need proper adapters I am sure. It uses different stanchion thickness than lyrik so even though same diameter stanchion, parts are not interchangeable do to threading of those parts. The domain is a solid chassis and would be cool to drop high end internals into that.


----------



## dhpeteinsc (May 29, 2009)

Domain please!!! If Craig could just do a Domain top cap he'd sell a s**tload of kits for the Domain owners.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

OK I need to call him anywase Ill ask about the 180mm Domain....


----------



## ride_nw (Jan 12, 2010)

bullcrew said:


> OK I need to call him anywase Ill ask about the 180mm Domain....


Yeah I agree - Domain for sure! It's a super cheap fork (relatively speaking) with a burly chassis at a reasonable weight for what it is. Very underrated as-is but I think a lot of people would love to be able to upgrade the damper.

The Lyric already has a pretty good damper, and the price tag is much much higher than the Domain.

It would be a great way to have a lower barrier of entry for an Avy fork. Many more people will be able to afford a Domain + Avy kit compared to a Lyric + Avy kit.

Why buy a top shelf fork just to tear the guts out?


----------



## toowacky (May 24, 2005)

ride_nw said:


> Yeah I agree - Domain for sure! It's a super cheap fork (relatively speaking) with a burly chassis at a reasonable weight for what it is. Very underrated as-is but I think a lot of people would love to be able to upgrade the damper.
> 
> The Lyric already has a pretty good damper, and the price tag is much much higher than the Domain.
> 
> ...


Yep...

The Domain is burly, but even though the stanchions are the same as the Lyrik, you can't swap the dampers in as the stanchions on the Lyrik are thicker. So you're stuck w/ the MoCo damper at best.

An Avy damper that would plug in the Domain would be sweet, and unleash the potential of the workhorse Domain.

Hydraulic bottom out? Win.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Have to agree on the Domain, never had issues with mine. Simple fork that works. They slide really smooth after some rides so with damper upgrade its a win.


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

$400 is a lot of dough, because if you're looking at a Domain, then you're not getting a bargain with this cart and the Domain instead of just a Lyrik DH.

The one thing that concerns me is how high the adjuster comes up from the top cap area. On many bikes, that's a really tight spot under a full turn and will destroy a frame in a crash.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Difference is the damping isnt the same between RS stuff and this. So buy a cheaper chasis and then throw this in... You end up with a flagship fork....


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Domain for sure. Would it work with the U-turn?


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

junktrunk said:


> $400 is a lot of dough, because if you're looking at a Domain, then you're not getting a bargain with this cart and the Domain instead of just a Lyrik DH.
> 
> The one thing that concerns me is how high the adjuster comes up from the top cap area. On many bikes, that's a really tight spot under a full turn and will destroy a frame in a crash.


To me there is no comparison between a custom tuned suspension to a brand new suspension without custom mods. I would happily spend $400 to get my forks(own more than one) dialed up than buying a brand new one, no matter which brand.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Got a 170 Coil DH Lyrik. 
I would consider this as I could move the DH internals down to a buddy who has a 160 U-Turn Coil .
He has been talking about upgrading to the DH internals this winter. So, he gets the internals he wants, and I get the new spiffy racer-boi stuff for my hackish riding for a "discounted" cost and everybody is happy.

michael


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

mykel said:


> Got a 170 Coil DH Lyrik.
> I would consider this as I could move the DH internals down to a buddy who has a 160 U-Turn Coil .
> He has been talking about upgrading to the DH internals this winter. So, he gets the internals he wants, and I get the new spiffy racer-boi stuff for my hackish riding for a "discounted" cost and everybody is happy.
> 
> michael


I like the way you think. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

.........laughing all the way to the bank


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

very interesting......got a 170mm DH Lyrik too......


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

MMMMMM got it in today ... Ordered a 2011 chasis and it will be here monday in which case Ill swap the avy cart over from the 09 to the 2011 and Ill just rock this for the weekend... Grabbed a Thomson X4 70mm stem for more freeridish set up to be different than the BXR...


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

toowacky said:


> ditto


+ 1 for me as well!


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

Hmmm...I've spotted a Domain 180 MODDED (and documented) to a u-turn (135-180) on the used market. Seems to be a Scott custom with an Al steer tube on top of that. It's making me wonder, but the pricing will be a bit tough altogether, but your ideas on the domain sound awesome and on top of that, a U-Turn...

That might bring me into brand new Lyrik DH territory, but I'd get the Solo Air anyhow. Normal Domains are CHEAP! Then you have a great bargain right there.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> *Which one guys LYRIC or DOMAIN!!!!!!!!*


I would definitely be interested in an upgrade to my Domain damper.... especially after I get my DHX pushed this winter....


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

This is also making me wonder about the Wotan...Great chassis, damper is not too bad, but it's not as nice as current offerings, or some offerings when it first came out. Very sweet, however. Cheap on the used markets, too...


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

My friend is working on testing the Elka damper in a Wotan. If it fits, the Avalanche probably would too. He's still waiting for the damper, so does not know if it will fit yet.


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice to hear. I'm always on the lookout for deals and stuff that needs work, so stuff like this damper and the Elka can really expand the range of stuff to look for. I should ask my friend to call Elka and arrange a test for himself.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

I am curious to see how the Avalanche will compare/differ from the Elka. 

Eric


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

What's the pricing and features on the Elka?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

junktrunk said:


> What's the pricing and features on the Elka?


Differences:
Elka $499

Avalanche $299 adapter kit $89

Theres plenty of differences and based on that I will rock Avy...
Elka:
More o-rings and nitro charged so there will be stiction
No hydraulic bottom out so there will be internal colum loading and wear
Not easily serviceable especially if at the races and theres an issue
internal IFP will mean ramp up and the fork will get progressive a bit
With so much being internal and the whole damping relying on O-rings and pressure to keep cavitation down the risk for leak is pretty good as well as one more issue to worry about. I have a BXR WC and as much as I like the air side its aleays on my mind is it going to ruin a ride... So i have the 66 coil for back up, Its not the avy Im worried about lol...

SO this is not a Elka hate thread I like that they are pushing the limits like CR1 (adrian cortina) and his is decent as well. I hope it works out only time will tell literally and the Avy cart is based on the DHF which has 10 years of SOLID performance it was just a HEAVY fork...


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Which company was doing the weird rebound stuff that someone was complaining about? (shocks not forks). Is that still something people love or hate with that company?

bullcrew - have ridden it yet?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

gticlay said:


> Which company was doing the weird rebound stuff that someone was complaining about? (shocks not forks). Is that still something people love or hate with that company?
> 
> bullcrew - have ridden it yet?


I haven't ridden a ella but been on the avy cart for 2+ months now on the boxxer wc and been out on the 66 yesterday and tonight we are doing a night DH rain ride so gear and lights. 
Ill tryand get some pics ill be on the 66/avy


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Fork performed flawless Im going to reshim it a little and play with it since the new chasis will be here tomorrow threw a couple of pics in secont post.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

2011 66 chasis came in today


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Got a littel time on it this last sunday I need to dial it in I was rushed and had to reshim late saturday, carve pumpkins with the kids and leave at 7am to meet 30 other riders to go shuttle so I had NO time to tune...

It felt AMAZING and was ridiculous given the fact I had all the settings on or off and no air preload...


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

What's your call on this damper in terms of if it can handle a range of riding without needing a retune of the internals? My riding has a lot of different stuff thrown in, from smooth to rocky extended climbs, rough downhill sections, and stuff with repeated, fast hits. That's why it would be interesting to see what kind of range of adjustment would be available, and if the cart is biased more for dh than going on something that might be pedaled 3-4000 feet up.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

junktrunk said:


> What's your call on this damper in terms of if it can handle a range of riding without needing a retune of the internals? My riding has a lot of different stuff thrown in, from smooth to rocky extended climbs, rough downhill sections, and stuff with repeated, fast hits. That's why it would be interesting to see what kind of range of adjustment would be available, and if the cart is biased more for dh than going on something that might be pedaled 3-4000 feet up.





junktrunk said:


> What's your call on this damper in terms of if it can handle a range of riding without needing a retune of the internals? My riding has a lot of different stuff thrown in, from smooth to rocky extended climbs, rough downhill sections, and stuff with repeated, fast hits. That's why it would be interesting to see what kind of range of adjustment would be available, and if the cart is biased more for dh than going on something that might be pedaled 3-4000 feet up.


1st sorry for the delay... Been hectic lately!:thumbsup:

Yes it can accomodate alot of different terrain with a good tune... With the mid speed you can gain stability in brake dive and berms so it holds higher without compromising the compression (hi or low) it still has great small bum and will take a beating high speed.

The thing about this vs Marzocchi or the other stuff out there is YOU CAN reshim the HI and Mid/Low speed (low and a flutter stack shoved in there) seperatley on both Comp and rebound. SO you literally can tune it anyway you want and make the slow speed a bit more plarformed so if your climbing it will hold a bit but remember that it will sacrafice a smidge of the small bump sensativity by building in a platform. The adjuster controls the mid/slow so you can adjust it a bit depending in the terrain your riding so its a really versatile setup..

I retuned/shimmed mine 4 times this weekend before finally going out because I decided I needed to get familiar with it hands on. I can remove the cart.retune/shim and install with oil ready to ride in under 15 minutes... 
Craig has stock tunes that work I just decided that I need to understand and aside of the stacks being vital thats where Craig comes in the user serviceability is the easiest thing Ive done on a bike hands down.....


----------



## Hellav8ted (Aug 26, 2009)

Bump. 

@Bullcrew-Thanks for posting this, how's the cartridge been holding up?
Sick Jedi btw

Has anyone ridden the Domain 180 cartridge? 
Does the spring rate remain the same?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Its been great I have a buddy on it while Im beating on this.
My play bike session 77 "07" with a AVY cart in the Totem and a Avalanche modded manitou 4way.... What a balanced combo....


















Heres a shot from the inagural night ride, when tuned what a fun play bike BTW... Total ripper....


----------



## Hellav8ted (Aug 26, 2009)

Those are some sweet orange crown-vics!

And I guess the thick crew of headlamp'd downhillers is kinda cool too...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Hellav8ted said:


> Those are some sweet orange crown-vics!
> 
> And I guess the thick crew of headlamp'd downhillers is kinda cool too...


No Im pretty sure the swarm of orange cabs is the highlight!!! :thumbsup:

The bums around there are pretty enticing as is the dude on the 10 speed with 15 white larrge trash bags full of cans headed to the recycling yard... Ill snap a shot next time he cruises by the bags are literraly so full the encompass the whole bike and over the top as well.....


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> Its been great I have a buddy on it while Im beating on this.
> My play bike session 77 "07" with a AVY cart in the Totem and a Avalanche modded manitou 4way.... What a balanced combo....
> 
> 
> ...


update on the totem cart?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

CharacterZero said:


> update on the totem cart?


Absolutely amazing on there, Craig sent it with a tune hes doing for the 66s and totems out of the box and hes got it dialed......
I havent wanted to reshim it or needed to change the tuning at all... Its been solid. Im actually taking a break for a couple weeks, broke the wrist 4 weeks ago and opted to tape up so I could continue racing and riding... Bone moved from a hit last race and is poking up now from shifting so Im sitting out the next race and couple of rides....
From the rides Ive been on which werent much less than a regular healthy ride its been suple and tracks better than the stock internals (DID NOT LIKE the dh damper from rockshox)...

Its a solid upgrade to the totem and of all the forks Ive done it to id say the most significant difference for the better is in this order totem, boxxer and then the 66....

I liked the stock moded damper of the boxxer better than the totem out of the box between the 2 and so the biggest improvement was the totem... They both are better with the cart... Its a huge improvement hands down.....


----------



## Brother Lu (Jan 26, 2009)

bullcrew said:


> Absolutely amazing on there, Craig sent it with a tune hes doing for the 66s and totems out of the box and hes got it dialed......
> I havent wanted to reshim it or needed to change the tuning at all... Its been solid. Im actually taking a break for a couple weeks, broke the wrist 4 weeks ago and opted to tape up so I could continue racing and riding... Bone moved from a hit last race and is poking up now from shifting so Im sitting out the next race and couple of rides....
> From the rides Ive been on which werent much less than a regular healthy ride its been suple and tracks better than the stock internals (DID NOT LIKE the dh damper from rockshox)...
> 
> ...


Are you coil or air on the totem?I am really considering this on my solo air.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> From the rides Ive been on which werent much less than a regular healthy ride its been suple and tracks better than the stock internals (*DID NOT LIKE the dh damper from rockshox*)...
> Its a huge improvement hands down.....


I'm wondering what you didn't like about the DH damper.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

From what he said before, I spent like 20 minutes trying to set it up and called it a day. I have no doubt the avy cart is gonna be good, and can't wait for mine, but if I remember correctly he just got fed up trying to tune it really quickly and moved on


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

William42 said:


> From what he said before, I spent like 20 minutes trying to set it up and called it a day. I have no doubt the avy cart is gonna be good, and can't wait for mine, but if I remember correctly he just got fed up trying to tune it really quickly and moved on


I have the DH on my Lyrik and have found the HSC and rebound to be very good. The LSC seems to either be very thick/slow, or when you lighten it up the fork starts diving. There is no good compromise setting, IMO. I was wondering if that's what you guys found as well.


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's a post from him on ridemonkey about the DH damper




"Stock DH rockshox damper:
It felt real sluggish even with the comp and reb wide open to start then I went half way on both and adjusted from there. Got it close but it didnt track well for me... I played with the dials because I was getting pretty irritated by the feel... It was great for bigger stuff lacked small bump and chatter bumps sucked worse. It was chattering all over on the jagged rocks in the corners and rolling out on me, the bigger stuff it was fine it actually cornered well and stuck that part well but the rest sucked at speed.

My avy carts match the rear shocks like a suit and track amazing, my fox 36 matches the avalanche rear shocks like a dream the totem and the avy rear just didnt get along well at all...

Slapped the avy cart in the totem tonight and now its suited to the rear, took it out and did some railing on it and yeah its a good fit...

My fox 36 180 van matched up great it has a good range and does it all well, it tracks like a razor and chatter isnt squat it mows through it... For a stock fork the fox is [email protected]$$, If it wasnt it would be getting a avy cart shoved down its throat....Its good enough i will leave it alone, the boxxer was a huge difference with the avy cart and sick.... The totem is even better IMO with the Avy cart... I relied on laying into the rear tire almost manualing corners and weight back to compensate for a scattery front end last night..... I was on hte front end at first but it was kicking out and my eyes were getting pretty blurred as well as my hands were getting pretty hammered in the rough, cramping...

The rockshox DH damper Im sure is a good unit and fits alot of stuff it was just not playing nice.... It would be great for big hits and rocks (bigger variety than chatter) as well as bermed corners.."


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Rock Climber said:


> Here's a post from him on ridemonkey about the DH damper
> 
> "Stock DH rockshox damper:
> It felt real sluggish even with the comp and reb wide open to start then I went half way on both and adjusted from there. Got it close but it didnt track well for me... I played with the dials because I was getting pretty irritated by the feel... It was great for bigger stuff lacked small bump and chatter bumps sucked worse. It was chattering all over on the jagged rocks in the corners and rolling out on me, the bigger stuff it was fine it actually cornered well and stuck that part well but the rest sucked at speed.
> ...


Thanks. That sounds very similar to what I was experiencing. I love my Float 180.....


----------

